
Multi-Attach for Provisioned IOPS Amazon EBS Volumes - nietzschebrod
https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/new-multi-attach-for-provisioned-iops-io1-amazon-ebs-volumes/
======
satanspastaroll
Just to point it out

> if multiple instances write data at the same time there is a risk of data
> being overwritten and becoming inconsistent. Please ensure you fully
> understand what it takes to set up and run a cluster-aware file system
> before you attempt to use this feature

